# Austrailian Corvettes?!



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Well, today when I woke up I checked on the house project that I have currently going on which some of you are aware of and was talking to my wifes uncle who is doing the majority of the project.

He said hey, this morning I was at the dinner and some of the guys were talking about the austrailian corvette the made a few years ago. He told me that he spoke up and said that my nieces husband has one and it is a really nice car. I told him that when he goes back to the dinner to remind them that it is no Austrailian Corvette that it is a GTO with four seats and their are some out there which will blow the [email protected]#^&! doors off of a vette.

Man, I kinda felt offended and I don't even have her anymore!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

NJSierra said:


> Well, today when I woke up I checked on the house project that I have currently going on which some of you are aware of and was talking to my wifes uncle who is doing the majority of the project.
> 
> He said hey, this morning I was at the dinner and some of the guys were talking about the austrailian corvette the made a few years ago. He told me that he spoke up and said that my nieces husband has one and it is a really nice car. I told him that when he goes back to the dinner to remind them that it is *no Austrailian Corvette that it is a GTO with four doors *and their are some out there which will blow the [email protected]#^&! doors off of a vette.
> 
> Man, I kinda felt offended and I don't even have her anymore!


Shish... been so long ago you forgot its 2 doors and 4 seats..... lol, ball bustin is free brother... as long as I stay out of your jurisdiction.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmmmm, Chris did you mean the actual 4-door one? I forget the name but one of the forum members from Australia has one... (hope he doesnt mind I saved his pictures)... 























If you really meant the 2 door GTO that youve owned.... then you are completely losing your mind and you need your goat back ASAP!!!! :willy: :willy:


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Why trash-talk Corvettes? They're lighter, hence always faster, mod-for-mod...


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

NJSierra said:


> *it is a GTO *with four doors and *their are some out there* which will blow the [email protected]#^&! doors off of a vette.
> 
> Man, I kinda felt offended and I don't even have her anymore!





69bossnine said:


> Why trash-talk Corvettes? They're lighter, hence always faster, mod-for-mod...


69b,
Not that I agree with Chris taking exception to the OZ Vette comment (probably one of those had to be there situations to hear how the story was told to him while he's going thru goat withdrawl) because I've always viewed our goats on an offset scale as Vettes from down under.... but why ask why? Seems to me you missed the point of the thread and more specifically his comment on GTO vrs Vette appears to have slightly buzz cut your do (see bold print and more specifically the word in red) a bit. I don't read that as trash talking, its fact and I read his post as taking exception to a lack of respect for what the Monaro is.... a performance coupe.

Your post is correct when talking about Vettes and goats of the same model year and drive train... no question your right! It would take a GTO putting down an additional 60 hp to negate the weight differential and equal the approximate 8lbs/hp ratio the stock C6 Vette has (6.2 for a Z06). A goat would then need an additional 40 hp to over come the Vettes superior drag coefficient to smoke a stock C6 Vette.... Z06 fagetabout it! Add a Maggie, appropriate tune for FI and wider rear rubber to transmit that power to the ground.... stock C6 Vettes are in the rear view.... and your point proven. 

Just the same Chris wasn't specific about which Vette's our goats could smoke and there are a ton of Vettes over the span of production time from C1 thru C5 that our GTO's will crush... stock for stock. I'm not saying all were built with inferior drive trains, just the majority of base Vettes which exclude the cars built with factory or factory authorized performance options.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

I know he said "some", and I just saw it for what it was, a rather pointless comment.... There are "some" folks out there with air-cooled VW Beetles and modded Ford Pintos that will "blow the [email protected]#^&! doors off" our GTO's...... So what does that mean?? Nothing... That's my point... It's just something you would say to puff your chest out, something that any owner of any car could say... It never makes any sense when you make a statement that compares modified-A to stock-B, because anybody can modify anything. Once you start modding, the gloves are off and you'll beat some cars that had been beyond your reach before... And then some kid will come blasting past you in a Neon... 

Growing up 10 miles from an NHRA strip, you learn that anything can be faster than anything, depending on how handy you are with tools, so when you brag that a modded car can beat up on a stock other car, it's a "who cares" statement.

That's all, I didn't have my panties in a wad whatsoever, just thought it was a bowling-alley statement. No offense to anybody, not worth sniping over! :cheers


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

69bossnine said:


> I know he said "some", and I just saw it for what it was, a rather pointless comment.... There are "some" folks out there with air-cooled VW Beetles and modded Ford Pintos that will "blow the [email protected]#^&! doors off" our GTO's...... So what does that mean??


It means he was blowing off some steam on a GTO forum... where other GTO owners would read it and might have a similar opinion based on the situation he encountered by having that conversation relayed to him the way it was.



69bossnine said:


> Growing up 10 miles from an NHRA strip, you learn that anything can be faster than anything, depending on how handy you are with tools


Proximity doesn't equate to knowledge... might contribute to hearing loss and lower comprehension levels for lectured classroom studies associated with institutions of higher learning cause any mope can spin a wrench, clockwise to tighten, counter-clockwise to loosen... left handed thread, after your done tightening it try going the other way to loosen it. 

Spending a lot of time at the track does equate to a vast level of experience and racing knowledge, but to be truly successful in racing it takes skill along with an understanding in electro/mechanically controlled explosions, deep pockets to afford parts and plenty of free time to dedicate to the sport.



69bossnine said:


> That's all, I didn't have my panties in a wad whatsoever, just thought it was a bowling-alley statement. No offense to anybody, not worth sniping over! :cheers


Refrain from troll like posts (yea we all do from time to time) and show some support by using your sense of humor instead to get your point across if you feel the urge to comment.


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> Hmmmm, Chris did you mean the actual 4-door one? I forget the name but one of the forum members from Australia has one... (hope he doesnt mind I saved his pictures)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a Holden Commodore SS. Here's what the new one's look like 

Holden - Passenger: Commodore


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Looky Here!!!*

First, at the time I felt that the ole fellers in the diner were puttin' down our 04-06 GTO's!!! Almost like they were saying, yea, Pontiac made those wanna be corvettes or something. I do like corvettes and have all the respect for them. I mean, If I could buy one without the wife leaving me over it I still probally wouldnt buy one. Just my preference. If I were filthy Rich or single, maybe i would have one in my collection somewhere. Im not a huge fan of a two seater car. Again my preference. 

Yes I am going through GTO withdrawl and miss her very dearly. The situation I am in right now puts my kids and family first so I decided to sell her and buy something more practical to haul around in. Yes, i could have bought another hoopty and kept the GTO. Then dumped an [email protected]# load of money into another garage or barn to keep the goat in, but I elected not to do so at this time. Once the kids get a little older I may then be ready to find me another bad ass PONTIAC. When I do decide to make that move again, you can be sure that it will have that pontiac arrowhead on her somewhere.

Just when I heard that comment about our beloved GTO's I felt offended at the time. Maybe i over reacted to the situation yes, but lately it has not been a easy road with out my goat. Sorry for those of you who were offended.

IM OUT!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

We call the Commodore up here the Pontiac G8...thanks for the link!...we got the older version as the Cadillac Catera but the General didn't trust us with the V8...just the six...
Bill


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

NJSierra said:


> First, at the time I felt that the ole fellers in the diner were puttin' down our 04-06 GTO's!!! Almost like they were saying, yea, Pontiac made those wanna be corvettes or something. I do like corvettes and have all the respect for them. I mean, If I could buy one without the wife leaving me over it I still probally wouldnt buy one. Just my preference. If I were filthy Rich or single, maybe i would have one in my collection somewhere. Im not a huge fan of a two seater car. Again my preference.
> 
> Yes I am going through GTO withdrawl and miss her very dearly. The situation I am in right now puts my kids and family first so I decided to sell her and buy something more practical to haul around in. Yes, i could have bought another hoopty and kept the GTO. Then dumped an [email protected]# load of money into another garage or barn to keep the goat in, but I elected not to do so at this time. Once the kids get a little older I may then be ready to find me another bad ass PONTIAC. When I do decide to make that move again, you can be sure that it will have that pontiac arrowhead on her somewhere.
> 
> ...


Wow, seller`s remorse! See everyone what happens when you sell your GTO?!? Just don`t do it!!


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> It means he was blowing off some steam on a GTO forum... where other GTO owners would read it and might have a similar opinion based on the situation he encountered by having that conversation relayed to him the way it was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trust me, you're over-reacting.....

And no, I didn't just go and slurp beer at the track, I was a weekly racer for many years, still hold on to a few of my better trophies, and also supported my step-dad in Super-Comp here and there... Besides, drag experience has nothing to do with my comments ANYHOW, it was just a simple observation that any beer-swilling dolt in the stands could make regarding the fact that folks can make just about anything go fast with ingenuity and money. You take a comment I make, and swing it way out from the context in which it applied.

I don't understand why you're trying to pick my posts apart, there's nothing there to pick at... I think NJSierra understood where I was coming from, and I understand that he was defending his ex-car's honor...

No problems on my end, and if you thought that post was "troll-ish", then you completely missed the point of it in the first place...

But if you must enter another 'round of "quote and argue", then I'll save you some time... You win (I just don't know what, but whatever it is, you can win it..)

Let's please just clean up this wreck and get traffic moving again!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

NJSierra said:


> First, at the time I felt that the ole fellers in the diner were puttin' down our 04-06 GTO's!!! Almost like they were saying, yea, Pontiac made those wanna be corvettes or something. I do like corvettes and have all the respect for them. I mean, If I could buy one without the wife leaving me over it I still probally wouldnt buy one. Just my preference. If I were filthy Rich or single, maybe i would have one in my collection somewhere. Im not a huge fan of a two seater car. Again my preference.
> 
> Yes I am going through GTO withdrawl and miss her very dearly. The situation I am in right now puts my kids and family first so I decided to sell her and buy something more practical to haul around in. Yes, i could have bought another hoopty and kept the GTO. Then dumped an [email protected]# load of money into another garage or barn to keep the goat in, but I elected not to do so at this time. Once the kids get a little older I may then be ready to find me another bad ass PONTIAC. When I do decide to make that move again, you can be sure that it will have that pontiac arrowhead on her somewhere.
> 
> ...




I think Chris just snapped! :willy:


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> I think Chris just snapped! :willy:


Blew a gasket is more like it and I can understand why....


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

69bossnine said:


> Trust me, you're over-reacting.....
> 
> And no, I didn't just go and slurp beer at the track, I was a weekly racer for many years, still hold on to a few of my better trophies, and also supported my step-dad in Super-Comp here and there... Besides, drag experience has nothing to do with my comments ANYHOW, it was just a simple observation that any beer-swilling dolt in the stands could make regarding the fact that folks can make just about anything go fast with ingenuity and money. You take a comment I make, and swing it way out from the context in which it applied.
> 
> ...


The only thing I trust is your a flamer! I believe the bloated ego you have of yourself clouds your ability to understand where other people are coming from. Almost every post of yours has some type of hey I'm better than you edge to it which I find offensive and will continue to poke fun at you with each opportunity I find. Enjoy the ride :cheers


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Wow, seller`s remorse! See everyone what happens when you sell your GTO?!? Just don`t do it!!


That was his baby and a very hard choice he needed to make for his family... hope he see's the humorous rib poke in this post...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> ... hope he see's the humorous rib poke in this post...


as do I. We love ya Chris! :cheers


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Rukee said:


> as do I. We love ya Chris! :cheers


amen brother!


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> The only thing I trust is your a flamer! I believe the bloated ego you have of yourself clouds your ability to understand where other people are coming from. Almost every post of yours has some type of hey I'm better than you edge to it which I find offensive and will continue to poke fun at you with each opportunity I find. Enjoy the ride :cheers


Funny, no one else has complained... Insecurity issue? 

I've been wasting too much time here anyhow.... And now it's getting touchy/sensitive... buh bye...

Oh, and in the Red Bearded Goat spirit of pick on every little detail, it's "you are a flamer", or "you're a flamer"... If you're going to insult me, at least get it right...


----------



## Laluna350z (Mar 2, 2008)

Here I give this picture to GTO and Corvette so you guys will keep peace. Cheers :cheers arty: :willy:


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

A great weekend at Carlisle is over.... tons of goats and rides to check out and like minded motorheads to talk with.... but, its back to the grind cause I'm not letting 69bs off this go round. Pull up a recliner and get your popcorn, George Carlin might be dead, wingnut booted off the forum but I'm still walking upright.



69bossnine said:


> Funny, no one else has complained...


With your nose so high in the air its odd they have gone over your head.



69bossnine said:


> Insecurity issue?


Hmmm, let me think??? Left home at 18 for an engineering school that paid me to attend. Retired at age 50 with very little debt load, a defined pension for life and a substantial lump sum pay out to reinvest. Have a wife & family who love me. Plenty of friends from all facits of life that are always willing to help and I'm always ready to provide help when needed. Same for strangers down on their luck thru various charities I contribute both time and money. No, I'm feeling pretty secure with my life. I just don't like arrogant azz'oles that post lofty perspectives which come across like all others are beneath them.

Emotionally insecure... were you thinking of yourself? The need to always post about yourself with superior attitude and inferior intellect? Maybe you hold a deep resentment for not blazing your own path in life because you live in the shadow of daddy and grand pappy's success as if it were your own? Maybe your parents didn't provide you with enough emotional attention during your childhood and supplanted the idea you are better than everyone else as a substitute for a hug when they took your teddy bear or pacifier away? I really don't give a sh*t, the internet isn't going to help you sonny, there's medication for that by contacting a professional for a prescription. Maybe you just need a big tube of Preparation H lathered onto your cranium... could help the swelling of your bloated ego go down. 



69bossnine said:


> I've been wasting too much time here anyhow.... And now it's getting touchy/sensitive... buh bye...


Is Thurston Howell the 3rd taking his ball and going home to emote over the way mean boys play in the sand box? Man-up, your a player on the team and despite my dislike for the way you post, you do bring some very good points to the overall conversation that I generally agree with. Your description of my nit-picking, I define as fine tuning to provide facts and/or figures I know when your off the mark. If you'd put your ego aside, you might understand other peoples opinion aren't always a put down before firing off sarcastic snipes..... specifically the OP's intention of this thread really had nothing to do about the performance of Vettes, it was about the lack of respect shown to new age GTO's. 



69bossnine said:


> Oh, and in the Red Bearded Goat spirit of pick on every little detail, it's "you are a flamer", or "you're a flamer"...


Good job! You're correct, my bad. Spell check is my fiend... For your grammatical correctness you've won another response in this post.



69bossnine said:


> If you're going to insult me, at least get it right...


I found a picture of you and attached it below. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

WOW!!! :cheers :lol:


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Laluna350z said:


> Here I give this picture to GTO and Corvette so you guys will keep peace. Cheers :cheers arty: :willy:


laluna,
Nice effort in that picture...lol.. Going head to head, I believe that vette will smoke the Judge pictured but I'll take the billy goat over that fluffy creature in the vette.... btw, wtf is that 69bs's long lost teddy bear?


----------

